# Cubesmith small size stickers



## shelley (Apr 14, 2010)

http://cubesmith.com/3x3x3SmallSize.htm

Cubesmith has made smaller stickers to fit cubes with more rounded pieces. Now all you Type F owners can share the Cubesmith love.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 14, 2010)

Yay~
Cubesmith♥


----------



## GermanCube (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome!

I was just about to put normal stickers on my F-II .


----------



## deepSubDiver (Apr 14, 2010)

Yay, finally


----------



## Toad (Apr 14, 2010)

As soon as someone gets some can you upload pics please... And maybe a lil review...


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

Missed it by that much...my FII has had cubesmith stickers(normal size) for about 4 weeks...

It's about time, arguably the best cubes there are, the FII and Haiyan-Memory, are small-size.


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe I should get an F2 now...


----------



## Muesli (Apr 14, 2010)

Normal stickers work fine on the F-II! Seriously, there is NOTHING wrong with my cube or stickers.

It's the tiles that would have posed a problem.


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 14, 2010)

Yay,they even do the custom colours in the small size XD


----------



## rithvikmekala (Apr 14, 2010)

*****,i jus missed it 

I jus ordered the normal size stickers yesterday.

K,den hope dey work fine .

Hey i heard cubesmith ships international orders only on friday ,so can i change my order now


----------



## rithvikmekala (Apr 14, 2010)

*****,i jus missed it 

I jus ordered the normal size stickers yesterday.

K,den hope dey work fine .

Hey i heard cubesmith ships international orders only on friday ,so can i change my order now[/QUOTE]


----------



## riffz (Apr 14, 2010)

rithvikmekala said:


> *****,i jus missed it
> 
> I jus ordered the normal size stickers yesterday.
> 
> ...



They will work fine, but the edges will start to chip.


----------



## DaBear (Apr 15, 2010)

rithvikmekala said:


> *****,i jus missed it
> 
> I jus ordered the normal size stickers yesterday.
> 
> ...



yea they work fine regardless. they chip a lil but its no big deal

oh and typically you gotta wait a week or so for the order to process(I'm assuming this is a small side business for the owner) so shoot him an email and he can make the change for ya, just put in the paypal receipt number/order number so he knows its actually the person who ordered


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 15, 2010)

Innocence said:


> It's about time, arguably the best cubes there are, the FII and Haiyan-Memory, are small-size.




uhmm, the c4y stickers fit perfectly in my Alpha V.


----------



## goatseforever (Apr 15, 2010)

Rodrigo Piaggio said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > It's about time, arguably the best cubes there are, the FII and Haiyan-Memory, are small-size.
> ...



C4U stickers are smaller than Cubesmith standard stickers broski.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 15, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Rodrigo Piaggio said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



I've already had a PM about this. I took this very scientifically. I checked the size of the Alpha 5 against the FII, and they were similar sizes, along with the stickers that came with them. Which must mean that small stickers would go better with Alpha 5, even though normal stickers do work.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 18, 2010)

What about Mini-C? I don't know which stickers to get for that, because each side in 50 mm, but the F-II stickers are designed for a 58mm cube.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 18, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> What about Mini-C? I don't know which stickers to get for that, because each side in 50 mm, but the F-II stickers are designed for a 58mm cube.



4x4x4 stickers will fit it well.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 18, 2010)

argh, i have 1.4 cm (camcuber) stickers on my f2. 

NOOOOOESSSS


edit:

the 1.4 cm stickers from Camcuber's Store claim to fit mini type C


----------



## radmin (Apr 18, 2010)

The stickers in this photo are .591", the same as cubesmith.
The cube on the left is CII and the cube on the right is F I (the FII isn't here yet)
They fit perfectly.


Spoiler


----------



## ianini (Apr 18, 2010)

radmin said:


> The stickers in this photo are .591", the same as cubesmith.
> The cube on the left is CII and the cube on the right is F I (the FII isn't here yet)
> They fit perfectly.
> 
> ...



www.tinypic.com Use this.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 18, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> What about Mini-C? I don't know which stickers to get for that, because each side in 50 mm, but the F-II stickers are designed for a 58mm cube.





dillonbladez said:


> the 1.4 cm stickers from Camcuber's Store claim to fit mini type C



You know, there are times when I feel like an idiot. Like that time I clogged up the front page with my incredulity when dealing with CCT on Ubuntu. I was at Camcuber's store looking at those stickers two days ago. I'll go ahead and get those.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 18, 2010)

Those stickers are so beautiful!
I can't wait for mine to come!

Oh, desire~


----------



## radmin (Apr 18, 2010)

for comparison the stickers on the left are .591" on an FI and the stickers on the right are .625" on a cube4you


Spoiler


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 18, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Normal stickers work fine on the F-II!




Yarp, I'll be ordering full sized ones again.

However, they have even brighter sets now than what I already have O_O. I must have them.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 18, 2010)

****! I just got regular sized stickers that I put on my F-II! I hate you cubesmith!!!!!


----------

